# 13dpo and BFN..need some LATE hpt success stories! plz! =)



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies. I'm 13dpo today and I got a bfn on frer which makes me feel out since I see alot of women get positives no later then 13dpo with frer. I always tell everyone about my friend who was 12wks pregnant before she got a positive hpt and only found out because she went in for blood work around 4-5wks and her levels were perfectly normal too! BUT, now I'm doubting myself so I was wondering if you ladies have any bfp stories where u got a BFN around 13dpo and still went on to get their BFP with an "early result" test. I figured this thread could give alot of ladies hope out there! Thank you ahead of time for any responses! =)


----------



## CassieSims

Well, I can't give you any stories but I got my :bfn: at 13 dpo on Wednesday, today is Friday 15 dpo and my period is due today! So far she is a no show an I hope :af: stays that way (knock on wood).


----------



## aidensmommy1

I hope we are both women who just get a late hpt! Which brand did u use when u did test? Ive used all frer and I have a complete white second line. I dont think there's color, that I can see anyway. AF is due tonight/tomo for me so we'll see if she shows. I want to hold out until 15dpo to test again but I'm a poas addict in the worse way!


----------



## CassieSims

The doctors office that tested used a clearblue digital, and I know those are less sensitive! 

I'm pretty sure mine was a false negative, I put all the reasons why in my _journal_.

I am really hopeful this month!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was like 100% sure I was pregnant and still feel pregnant buy just my BFNs have me feeling otherwise today =\ hopefully my initial feelings of pregnancy are correct!! And urs too!!


----------



## Embo78

Hi hun. I didn't get a bfp with my 17 month old until I was 16 dpo and that was really faint. I spent the first few weeks convinced id miscarry because it was so late showing up. 

You're not out until that nasty witch shows :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you, u have no idea how much hope u have given me =) I was soo hopeful since 1dpo until this a.m, 13dpo =\ hopefully my levels just weren't high enough yet! Fx'ed!

also, did u test before ur bfp or were u strong enough to wait that long? Lol I'm horrible with testing too early!


----------



## Embo78

I tested from about 4 dpo :blush: :blush: :blush: I'm terrible too :haha:


----------



## kimmy04

I was testing with frer constantly because af was late by a couple days! I finally got a faint bfp 14 dpo which actually turned out to be 9 dpo because at my dating scan I was put back 5 days due to late ovulation (hb was strong and everything is looking good!) your not out yet!


----------



## bamluby

I got my faint BFP on a frer on 14dpo. I had really really faint lines on blue-dyes on 13dpo, but I brushed them off as evap lines. I also had a BFN that day (I tested four times that day :dohh:). Prior to that I was getting stark white BFNs, even though AF was late...unfortunately I miscarried last week, but I am sure that was due to low progesterone or other things.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that 13dpo is definitely not too late to put you out of the game. It is still very likely to see a BFP after that. I hope that is the case for you, and that AF stays away!!! :) Good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u ladies! =) were any of u temping when u got ur late BFP's? I temp and know I didn't O late so that's what's making me worry I'm out. Still no sign of AF but still no bfp either. I got an evap looking line. I think I'm going to get a digital for tomorrow just incase the lines are just showing up too light or something like that. Ive seen alot of women who O late get later bfps but that's because they think they're 13+ dpo, u know? If any of u ladies were charting temps to confirm O please share =) 
If AF is going to come, I just want it to come though so I can move on to cycle #9. I hate being in limbo!!


----------



## bamluby

I was tracking my BBT, so my O was confirmed! O was late, but I was still confident about what DPO I was when I got my BFP. I suppose AF wasn't "late" considering that late O usually means late AF...Fertilityfriend DID push my expected AF date back (in which case I wouldn't have been late....I was considering myself late for my "normal" cycle length). Sorry, I should have specified in my last post :) 

So yes, I still didn't get faints until 13dpo, and got a faint (but definitely positive) line on a frer at 14dpo. My temps were above cover line the whole time, although there were slight ups and downs...I think we all drive ourselves crazy with testing early (me included), but it is actually quite normal to not start seeing positives until later. I felt the exact same way though, so I know it's frustrating!!! So I am still very hopeful for you over here! :)

I am so glad there is still no sign of AF. I hope that evap line is actually the start of your BFP!!! Hang in there, and I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## chasemanzmum

aidensmommy1 said:


> Hello ladies. I'm 13dpo today and I got a bfn on frer which makes me feel out since I see alot of women get positives no later then 13dpo with frer. I always tell everyone about my friend who was 12wks pregnant before she got a positive hpt and only found out because she went in for blood work around 4-5wks and her levels were perfectly normal too! BUT, now I'm doubting myself so I was wondering if you ladies have any bfp stories where u got a BFN around 13dpo and still went on to get their BFP with an "early result" test. I figured this thread could give alot of ladies hope out there! Thank you ahead of time for any responses! =)

That happened to me. Not once but twice! Got a bfp on CD 35 (when I was a week late). But those were with both an early result, equate line test, and a digital. baby :dust: and good luck to you in your journey!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I got a very very very faint positive on a 88cent test tonight but Its so faint I wont fully let myself believe it. Still no AF but my temp dropped alot this a.m. I have a digi for tomorrow and am going to go for blood work. Its very weird for me to have a 15 day LP! If the test tonight was some how an evap, at least my LP got a little longer for next cycle. Ill keep u ladies posted! Thank u for ur support!! =)


----------



## agador1114

I am currently 35 weeks pregnant and I have yet to have a positive urine or blood test. I have taken countless htps and I have had 3 beta tests. PREGNANCY TESTS, URINE & BLOOD CAN BE WRONG! Even the ones in the doctor's office. This is called a cryptic pregnancy. It is becoming more and more common. I have started a Facebook page for this called cryptic pregnancy support group.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Apparently my faint positive was an evap as AF showed. Been pretty light for the most part so I'm still going to use a $1 test after it stops JUST INCASE lol (u never know!) so I'm on CD3 of cycle #9 actively trying. I cant believe its been that long already! Congrats on your pregnancy and thanks for sharing that! =) you all still gave me hope for any other situations like this in the future. I decided if I want to test early, ill only be testing up to 10-11dpo and if no BFP at that point, I'm going to wait until at least 13dpo. I'm a poas addict! And getting a bfn on 11dpo and later makes me feel out and that's alls I can think about! Lol so not testing for a day or two will help me stress wise I think. I usually like to test every day from 7-8dpo and on so I can kind of predict exact implantation better lol. Thank u for the support ladies! Good luck! =)


----------

